# Stihl BG85 blower carb



## Highdesignfool (Mar 15, 2017)

I have an older BG 85 blower. My local dealer has ordered the wrong carb twice. Is there anyone that can tell me what carb I need? This is the serial number on the bottom of the machine. (251411528)


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 15, 2017)

Often there are marks on the carb. If he is giving you the wrong carb then your serial is giving him the wrong info. Pull the carb and use the info on Google or post hete


----------



## Highdesignfool (Mar 15, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Often there are marks on the carb. If he is giving you the wrong carb then your serial is giving him the wrong info. Pull the carb and use the info on Google or post hete



Today was the first time he has asked for the serial number. The first two carbs were a guess


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 15, 2017)

Find a dealer that values your time.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Mar 16, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Find a dealer that values your time.



That's harder to find than the right carb


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

You're best to check the numbers on the carb and then order them from anyone but the dealer of the brand. the specific brand (Stihl, echo, Redmax) is often marked up considerably vs the Walbro or whatever brand the actual carb is. Redmax for instance commonly gets near $100 for their version of a Walbro Wya carb. I can get the same Walbro for around $45 elsewhere. 

And fwiw, I've been running a chi-com E-bay carb on big-86 for several yrs of commercial grass work. It was $13 delivered to my door vs 2 trips to the dealer to order then pick up their $39 carb. Ironically both carbs come from China anyway. 

I'm sure at this point you just want one that will work on your machine, so pull your carb off, clean it up and find the numbers on it. Post them here and we can help you find what you need.


----------



## plutus (Apr 4, 2017)

Whats the model of the old carb that was on machine ?


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 8, 2017)

plutus said:


> Whats the model of the old carb that was on machine ?



I pulled the old carb off today and the only numbers I see are Zama S55 114A


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 8, 2017)

plutus said:


> Whats the model of the old carb that was on machine ?



It also has a C1Q on the carb body


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 8, 2017)

Highdesignfool said:


> It also has a C1Q on the carb body


----------



## davhul (Apr 8, 2017)

What carb was wrong? 
4229 120 0606?


----------



## davhul (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh I see now. You have the older bg85 with the cable not the linkage.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 8, 2017)

C1Q is the make of the carb and the other numbers should identify your variation. So a C1Q S55 114A. But that won,t get you Stihl's parts number.

Here you go: http://www.zamacarb.com/carburetors/1037


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 8, 2017)

4229 120 0604 the carb you have is nla


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 8, 2017)

list price is 36.00


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 8, 2017)

what is wrong with that carb?


----------



## davhul (Apr 8, 2017)

Then that # changes again I believe. I keep at least one of those carbs. Ill look at it tomorrow.


----------



## davhul (Apr 8, 2017)

I just recently had 3 5 gallon buckets full of fs55, bg55 and 90-130 carbs. About 7 months worth. Til some guy wanted them to scrap them.


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 8, 2017)

i just look it up on ebiz that was the last number it superceded to


----------



## plutus (Apr 8, 2017)

Your carb is superseded to 4229 120 0604 and is available list price is 35$ CAD


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 9, 2017)

davhul said:


> What carb was wrong?
> 4229 120 0606?



I'm not sure about that. I returned it.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 9, 2017)

davhul said:


> Oh I see now. You have the older bg85 with the cable not the linkage.



Correct


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 11, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> 4229 120 0604 the carb you have is nla



NLA is no longer available?
The dealer finally got me the right one.


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 11, 2017)

how does it run?


----------



## Highdesignfool (Apr 13, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> how does it run?



There was nothing wrong with my carb, I had heard that they were getting harder to find. I just want one on hand in case they really are not available at some point.


----------

